# Nissan Altima GXE 93 Engine problems



## dexter4000 (May 29, 2005)

Hi , i have a altima gxe 1993 , with 145K , rand great so far but since 2 days ago it started having a really interesting problem which i cant resolve it. The car starts , and runs great , but if i drive it for like 10 minutes the engine will die for no reason. I started again and it started , after few minutes the engine died again , dies like it would not have power anymore . I checked the fuel pump , i thought that is broken and doesn't deliver gas but everything seems fine, it gets gas but it seems to me that for some reason that the power would cut off sometimes. Another thing is that it does this randomly . Sometimes would stop and will not start anymore, i would have to wait for like 5 minutes and then would start again. If anyone know anything about this cause please let me know .Thank you.


----------



## linxboy (May 29, 2005)

dexter4000 said:


> Hi , i have a altima gxe 1993 , with 145K , rand great so far but since 2 days ago it started having a really interesting problem which i cant resolve it. The car starts , and runs great , but if i drive it for like 10 minutes the engine will die for no reason. I started again and it started , after few minutes the engine died again , dies like it would not have power anymore . I checked the fuel pump , i thought that is broken and doesn't deliver gas but everything seems fine, it gets gas but it seems to me that for some reason that the power would cut off sometimes. Another thing is that it does this randomly . Sometimes would stop and will not start anymore, i would have to wait for like 5 minutes and then would start again. If anyone know anything about this cause please let me know .Thank you.


Hi I am new to the forum but am experiencing the exact problem with 93 altima SE. I have been at it for a few weeks. So far a local mechanic replaced the Power Transistor, and the Distriubtor. the car ran fine and then stalled. I found that there was no power coming to the distributor. It is now at a nissan dealer aand he adjusted the timing which he says was retarded. then he checked the coil, even swapping it out for a new and then back to the old. It started and ran fine either way. the problem is so intermittment he is stumped as well. he says a service bulletin suggest a problem with the engine control Module. Something about the white wire. He as had it for a week and it started the first day but not the second. started the third and has been running all week. very frustrating.


----------

